# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ L.A. Clippers 2:30pm



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *CHANDLER vs BRAND / Take 8 (4)* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (32-27) (13-16 on road) @ Los Angeles Clippers (27-35) (20-12 at home) 









Staples Center, Sunday March 13th, 2005
Chicago @ L.A. Clippers 2:30pm*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> El Paso-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS* 





































*Temple-6'4-BRUNSON <> Duke-6'6-MAGGETTE <> DePaul-6'6-SIMMONS <> DUKE-6'8-BRAND <> Central Michigan-7'-KAMAN*


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

What's the record split at between Chandler and Brand in our previous matchups?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

theLegend said:


> What's the record split at between Chandler and Brand in our previous matchups?


there you go....

*2001-2002*
CHANDLER min-10 fg-1-2 ft-0-0 rb-0 as-0 pf-1 st-0 to-1 pt-2
BRAND min-34 fg-7-13 ft-6-6 rb-7 as-3 pf-3 st-3 to-5 pt-20

BRAND min-44 fg-7-14 ft-1-4 rb-10 as-4 pf-5 to-1 pt-15
CHANDLER DNP - HYPEREXTENDED LEFT PINKY 

*2002-2003*
CHANDLER min-24 fg-4-10 ft-0-1 rb-8 as-1 pf-1 pt-8
BRAND min-32 fg-5-12 ft-0-0 rb-10 as-3 pf-3 pt-10

BRAND DNP
CHANDLER min-41 fg-4-7 ft-2-4 rb-11 as-1 pf-2 pt-10

*2003-2004*
BRAND min-41 fg-6-11 ft-8-10 rb-11 as-5 pf-2 pt-20
CHANDLER DNP

BRAND min-47 fg-8-21 ft-9-10 rb-19 as-2 pf-1 pt-25
CHANDLER DNP - SORE LOWER BACK 

*2004-2005*
BRAND	min-38 fg-4-12 ft-3-5 rb-9	as-6	pf-3 to-2 bs-3 pt-11
CHANDLER	min-36 fg-6-7 ft-5-8 rb-13	as-0	pf-3 to-1 bs-2	pt-17	


so actually the only played 3 times against each other, so i might as well call is chander vs brand take 4


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

3 in a row on the road would be dreamland (and without Deng I remind ya!)

Bulls 99

Clips 94

Ben with 24 (23 in final 4 minutes :biggrin: )


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Edward goes for 28 pts 8 rebs

bulls win.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Will luol play?
Bulls 107
Clippers 105


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

After going 0-5 before winning the final game at Utah on our first West Coast trip, how sweet would it be to go 3-0 on the return trip?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

When I first heard this game wasn't on t.v. I was
 
sreaming 
:curse:
at my computer and 
:banghead: 
on my desk. But finally realizing I can do nothing I decided instead of making myself go
:krazy: 
I might as well accept it. And had a 

in the bathroom stall.


:angel: 102
:devil: 98


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Any ideas ahead of time on a streaming audio link?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The Clippers aren't that good right now, but they're still more than capable of beating us. Not surprisingly, this will be another tough fight to the finish. They are big at the SG/SF spots, so I'm sure either Maggette or Simmons will have a big game. 










95










98


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

I will actually get to watch the game in person tomorrow. 

All I hope is that this isn't a blowout loss for us because I kicked, punched, and scratched to shell out a good 20 dollars for my 300-level seating.

Tough game to call with us rollin' and them fallin' and just barely losing against the Kings.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

is this game on tv in the La area?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

95









89


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Geoshnas2005 said:


> is this game on tv in the La area?


The game is not being televised anywhere in the human world.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Clippers are 20-12 at home. But so was Seattle. 

We can win this game.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Clips are the anti-Bulls. They find ways to lose close games, while we find ways to win close games. Judging by how both teams are playing this year, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say it's going to be a close game.  

Rick Brunson here we come!!!!!!!! :rocket:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It will be taped by the Staples Center TV crew. If you have a giant satellite, browse through the channels and it may be an unencrypted feed.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

Maggette will go for a big one. This is the kind of 2 that Hinrich will struggle to guard. Though just because of that I wouldnt count us out. This one is a toss of a coin.

Bulls 99
Clippers 98.99


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I'm guessing Brunson will have a big night..but if we can contain him I think we can take this one.. seriously though the clippers are pretty good from what I've seen of them.. I think we should be able to take this game, as long as we play great D.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Earlier, Chandler wrenched his back. He didn't practice Saturday because of soreness unrelated to the serious back injury that sidelined him for most of last season. Athletic trainer Fred Tedeschi called him "questionable" for Sunday's matinee against the Clippers.

The Bulls definitely will play without forward Luol Deng, who will be held out as his sprained right ankle continues to heal.*

Source: Chicago Tribune


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

97













89


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

El Chapu said:


> *Earlier, Chandler wrenched his back. He didn't practice Saturday because of soreness unrelated to the serious back injury that sidelined him for most of last season. Athletic trainer Fred Tedeschi called him "questionable" for Sunday's matinee against the Clippers.
> 
> The Bulls definitely will play without forward Luol Deng, who will be held out as his sprained right ankle continues to heal.*
> 
> Source: Chicago Tribune


 Too bad. His hometown is Compton.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

82










99


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Clippers 93
Bulls 99


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Any streaming audio feed for the game other than LP?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If the Bulls win this game, it will mark the first time since 1991 they have swept a west coast trip. Thats when "whats-his-name" played for us.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Mr. T said:


> Any streaming audio feed for the game other than LP?


not unless you live in chicago and can get espn1000.

i'm listening on that inside ticket thing - neil and bill with the call

pre-game intro...

bulls' sponsor La Salle bank slogan = "Let's Get Thick Again"

:eek8: 

:laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lol Rick Brunson starting. That's just funny.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

is tyson playing?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Lazy stiff Curry gives the Bulls the early lead.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Curry with a block.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Who needs a shoutcast audio link? PM me


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Bulls already playing sloppy...turnovers and missed shots.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

frickin Brunson is burning us!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> frickin Brunson is burning us!



We should trade for him in the offseason!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

What channel is the game on?

(in regards to ESPN, ESPN2, WGN)....not channel #.


Thanks...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, this game sounds really sloppy. Funk keeps talkin about how the ball keeps getting stripped.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Vintage said:


> What channel is the game on?
> 
> (in regards to ESPN, ESPN2, WGN)....not channel #.
> 
> ...


Its not on tv.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

CURRY!!!!!!!!!!

4pts 3 reb AND 2 BLOCKS!!!

LOok @ thE DeFeNSIvE MaChINE
well-oiled 2nite!~


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Eddy is everywhere so far, all 4 points, 3 of 4 rebounds, both blocks. He must not feel the pressure of TV today so he's playing looser?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

wer'e 2-10!


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm almost happy i cant watch this game...Seeing all these turnovers would have me screaming. (listening on the radio i'm just grimacing)


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Eddy is everywhere so far, all 4 points, 3 of 4 rebounds, both blocks. He must not feel the pressure of TV today so he's playing looser?


He's trying to show you up after writing your song of hatred. 

If you ever meet him and AD, I'd wear a cup.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> He's trying to show you up after writing your song of hatred.
> 
> If you ever meet him and AD, I'd wear a cup.



LOL, hey whatever it takes to get Eddy to turn into the 20/10/2 guy he should be!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Is Tyson available??


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Damn....the Clippers are shooting well.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

I wonder if BBS is following along? Good first quarter for Curry thus far.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Tyson is in the game, that's great.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bullet said:


> Is Tyson available??



tyson is in the game.

geeez. brunson is 3-3!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

When is Deng supposed to be back?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Vintage said:


> When is Deng supposed to be back?


they said friday


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Simmons filling the sheet: 4 pts 5 rbds 2 asts 1 stl


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Is there a better place to follow along with the game than nba.com for updated scores/stats? NBA.com seems to be behind.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Vintage said:


> Is there a better place to follow along with the game than nba.com for updated scores/stats? NBA.com seems to be behind.


Yahoo is ahead of NBA.com right now, and have been the entire game so far.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2005031312


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

obviously, i'm not watching the game, but Kirk is taking a lot of shots. ...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Bulls shoot 28% in the first quarter vs. 64 for the Clippers


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

29% shooting and 7 TO's...ouch

But we all know that the Bulls will hang around and hav ea chance to win.

Damn Skiles must have made a deal w/ the devil.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

cbs.sportsline.com


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 29 fg%

Clips 55 fg%


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

So.... why does Gordon only have 2 minutes?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> obviously, i'm not watching the game, but Kirk is taking a lot of shots. ...


lol. none of us are.

kirk 2-8 in the first.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

OK Sportsline must be drunk then because they say 29,64


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Duhon to Curry for the monster dunk!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Is the audio quality good enough? I can up a bit. I hope my batteries don't run out.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk for 3, wide open 3. Everyone followed Piatowski to the top of the key. 8 point Clipper lead.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

ooo Kirk just stole and dunked... nice


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk just ****ing dunked it.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Bulls seem like they dont have it today.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kirk with a steal and a...2 handed dunk?!?!

:laugh:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

is ben hurt? :curse:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

a dunk and no tv.  

hopefully there will be video on the local stations.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich is on fire!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> is ben hurt? :curse:


no, but its brickcity for him.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

It's fine spongy, possibly a little slow at times but I wouldn't change a thing right now.

It's funny, yahoo's gamecast is ahead of the radio feed I'm getting, so I can get ready to mark the highlights I want to record before I even hear them, thanks again spongy.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kirk is having a very strong game early on. Thank God he is!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

gonna have to reboot. disruption for a couple minutes.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> gonna have to reboot. disruption for a couple minutes.


can u give me spongy the audio ?


----------



## Reciprocity Failure (Jun 10, 2004)

clips 9-9FT
bulls Zero FT


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

curry! windmill!

curry having a strong game.

37-32 clips


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

39-32 Clippers... cmon 

Curry is having a strong game


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy off board and 2!


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Must be malfunction with ESPN site. They show Kirk leading us and shooting well.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Reciprocity Failure said:


> clips 9-9FT
> bulls Zero FT


tell me about it.

eddy to the line. finally. 

makes the first.

makes the second.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Need to rebound better!

Clips 21 boards

Bulls 15


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

greekbullsfan said:


> can u give me spongy the audio ?


PM him for the link.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

kirk taking 32.4% of the bulls shots so far.

i guess at 41.6% shooting its OK? He does have 2 assists. Somehow Duhon managed to get 5 assists with only taking 4 shots though.

curry 5-7 from the field and 2-2 from the line.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

47-36... Bulls losin it.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Both Curry and Kirk are playing awful... their +/- for today is negative.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Count it buddy!!! Gordon banks a buzzer beater. too bad no tv...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Terrible first half. Cant win them all I guess


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

We better start playing some defense in the 2nd half, or we are in serious trouble.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

You have to give Curry credit, the only Bull to go to the line.

The jokes are such refs tonights. :laugh:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

ben for 3!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

They've taken 15 FT to our 2, but that probably has a lot to do with the fact that we have taken 14 3's to their 2.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Brand - 5,9,3 in 17
Chandler - 0,3,0 in 8


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Halftime.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Hinrch has shot 31.8% of the Bulls shots so far at a 35.7% clip while not getting to the line. (4 assists and 1 TO is nice)

Gordon is 3-6 and Curry is 5-7. 

Combined they have 1 less FGA than Hinrich.

Starting guards for the Clippers 9-12 from the field for 25 points.

Curry is the only Bull today to get to the line or block a shot (3!).


----------



## Reciprocity Failure (Jun 10, 2004)

51-39 Clips at the half...

We can't afford a let down against the Clips. Skiles needs to light a fire under the team's arse in the locker room...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk is shooting 50% adjusted field goal percentage because of all the three pointers he made.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Sounds liek the bulls are playing their typical ugly half. Let's hope they come out in teh 2nd half in their usual manner and play hard and get back into the game.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i am very naughty.

i just watched some bulls' highlights on abc. they showed kirk's dunk. the kirk to ben fast break. a monster eddy dunk and the last play where ben _banked it off the glass_ for three to beat the buzzer. that last one was great.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Kirk is shooting 50% adjusted field goal percentage because of all the three pointers he made.


Yeah, that's good.

Gordon at 58.33% and Curry at 71.4%. (even higher eFg).


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> i am very naughty.
> 
> i just watched some bulls' highlights on abc. they showed kirk's dunk. the kirk to ben fast break. a monster eddy dunk and the last play where ben _banked it off the glass_ for three to beat the buzzer. that last one was great.


I just switched the channel too. :curse:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ChiBulls2315 said:


> I just switched the channel too. :curse:


Don't feel bad, I'm sitting in a swivel chair with the TV about 6 feet from my eyes, and I failed to turn around and notice it is halftime.

And once again, don't blame ABC. There are 10 NBA games today- 2 on ABC, 7 this evening on League Pass, and the Bulls/Clips.

Blame the Clippers, they suck.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Damn......we are getting killed. Down 14 to the Clippers?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Duhon providing some offense, good time to do so.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

wow, yeah yahoo's box score goes a lot faster than nba.com's.. definitely going to be using yahoo from now on.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Down 6.. not bad.. as long as they play good d (looks like it since brand just got charged with the offensive foul) we should be in this at the end.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

eddy with the three point play.

bulls down three. oops. simmons. down five.

59-54 clips


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Brunson must have looked at all our comments about him before.. cause his stat line is impressive..


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Only down 3, under 6 minute TO in the 3rd. Defense is stepping it up, as is Eddy with 17 points.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

bullsville said:


> Only down 3, under 6 minute TO in the 3rd. Defense is stepping it up, as is Eddy with 17 points.


Never mind, 2-6 with 2 reb and 2 fouls in 6 1/2 minutes won't cut it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Defense rules!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Skiles really likes this three guard lineup, apparently.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

ballafromthenorth said:


> Down 6.. not bad.. as long as they play good d (looks like it since brand just got charged with the offensive foul) we should be in this at the end.


I believe CBS Box score is the fastest!


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

bullet said:


> I believe CBS Box score is the fastest!


It is the fastest but it isn't as accurate as yahoo.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Illinois wins the big ten tourney.

Clippers by three.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

What led to the quick turnaround?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Another buzzer beater! Tyson good 

68-65 Clip


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Vintage said:


> What led to the quick turnaround?


Curry.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Alright, Ben. Lead to us something we haven't done in 14 years.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

What would that be?

Edit: First undefeated WC road trip?


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

End of Third. 68-65 Clippers.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Sportsline says 68-67 Clips...


----------



## Reciprocity Failure (Jun 10, 2004)

The Sac vs. Houston game is BORING

hey ABC, the good game is going on down the road in LA!!!!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

From the play by play, I think defense keyed the turnaround. The Clips went on a long cold stretch. Duhon and Nocioni hit some big 3s, Curry had some nice points. Davis drew an offensive foul on Brand, etc.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Bulls by 3, 71-68


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

ARRGGGHHH gordon misses the layup


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Gordon is having a poor shooting game.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Vintage said:


> What led to the quick turnaround?


Defense, we held them to 17 3rd quarter points. 

Eddy left 6 minutes in, 2-6 with 5 pts, 2 reb and 2 PF in the 2nd half. He played much better in the first half statistically. But Tyson and O played well in Curry's place.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Pike, Curry, Chandler, Gordon and Duhon in the lineup, up by 1


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Eddy bricks a fifteen footer, Chalmers misses a layup. Sounds like a terrible game


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I've been watching NCAA all day, just turned the game on the radio. I've heard more missed layups in a 5 minute span than I can ever remember.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Curry kind of sucked in the 3rd quarter. He did great in the first quarter. 

Duhon not sucking as much and the play of Tyson in the third helped the Bulls turn it around. Eddy is defending in the fourth well again. We're taking care of the ball now as well.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Hinrich and Davis into the lineup. Bulls still by one


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Gordon sinks a 20 footer, 73-70


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

cbsportsline, yahoo and nba.com all have such different stats.. one had duhon with 2 rebounds.. one with 4 and one with 5?? oh well, im sure by the end of the game everything is straightened out..


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Wennington's really been complementing Eddy's defense


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

big block by Eddy!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

another CURRY SWAT!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

blocked by Eddy! He's turning up his defensive instensity once again.

Blocked again!!

5 blocks this game. Eddy just stepped out and blocked them!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

and another!

5 blocks!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Now Eddy blocks Kamen for his 5th block!


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Bulls up midway through 4th, but shooting horrible.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

dkg1 said:


> Wennington's really been complementing Eddy's defense


He deserves it. Eddy got benched and he's responding again.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Curry active on the offensive glass. You got to hand it to this guy.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> another CURRY SWAT!


He's got a bong out on the floor with him?

Oh, wrong swat, never mind... :biggrin:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Pike steals from Brand, bricks a 15 footer, Eddy puts one in. AD is down with an injury. TO Bulls. 75-70


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> blocked by Eddy! He's turning up his defensive instensity once again.
> 
> Blocked again!!
> 
> 5 blocks this game. Eddy just stepped out and blocked them!



season high for * big ed*

:rbanana:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Eddy!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

what the curry with 2 b2b blocks !!!
5!!! so far


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy with some D tonight - 5 blks!!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

6 offensive rebounds. That's gotta be a season high as well.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Sounds/reads look like Curry is having a monster game. 

We are scraping again.

Let's GET THIS WIN!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I can't believe this game is not being televised. Damn the Clippers for playing this so early. Bulls have a season high 10 steals


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Clippers with 19 points in 18:17 of the second half.

Great defense, wow. I hope this game is teaching Eddy a lesson- if you hit the boards and defend, 3-10 shooting with 2 TO in the half *won't get you pulled*.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

dkg1 said:


> I've been watching NCAA all day, just turned the game on the radio. I've heard more missed layups in a 5 minute span than I can ever remember.


What are your thoughts on the duke game? that last foul at the end was pretty bad I'll admit.. but hopefully Jack will be in good shape to help GT advance far into the tournament.. they were impressive. Got to love a team with a leader like Jack to play with through all the pain he was experiencing.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Big board by Chandler, foul on Elton Brand. Pike bricks another shot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think he had 7 against portland and 1 def reb.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> 6 offensive rebounds. That's gotta be a season high as well.


It's not, he had 7 at Portland a couple days ago.

edit: yeah, thanks spongy.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Crap, now we're in trouble:

LAC - R. Brunson enters the game for L. Chalmers. 

Secret weapon.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon in Pike out. Eddy still in (5 fouls) Chandler in (4 fouls) Simmons in Brunson in. Rebraca in. Brand in.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> 6 offensive rebounds. That's gotta be a season high as well.


Actually he had 7 off boards 2 games ago against the Blazers (and 1 defensive)


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

ballafromthenorth said:


> What are your thoughts on the duke game? that last foul at the end was pretty bad I'll admit.. but hopefully Jack will be in good shape to help GT advance far into the tournament.. they were impressive. Got to love a team with a leader like Jack to play with through all the pain he was experiencing.



I was really hoping GT would pull it off. That was a BS foul called when they were doubling Redick. Good game, Tech is going to be a force in the tourney. 

Foul on Chandler, Rebracca hit a bucket, bricks free throw. brand gets the board. another foul on the Bulls


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Curry playing great. Maybe Skiles did know what he was doing.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Curry with 5 ugh


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy with his 5th foul...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Thankfully the Clippers are struggling from the line. 75-72 Bulls. Simmons misses two ft's. Gordon misses a 20 footer, Brunson with the FIERCE rebound!


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Maybe Skiles did know what he was doing. Curry has been playing great.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

another foul on Tyson. ugh


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

75-74 Bulls. Come on, run some offense. Curry swatted.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

The offenses have really stalled, huh. Clippers with 4 points in 9 minutes of the 4th quarter. We have 8.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Now Eddy got blocked. bleh.

75-74


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Defensive 3 seconds on Othella. 2:43 left, Bulls by 1.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

According to sportsline, Chandler is done


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

1 point game


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I am not sure if we should keep going to Curry in the post or not. He is getting good position, but they are playing good defense on him and stopping him. I think we should go to Ben Gordon, and let him do his thing off of his cross over, and some pick and rolls with Eddy Curry.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

UMfan83 said:


> According to sportsline, Chandler is done


Yeah, I think they just said he fouled out. AD is in the locker room hurt. If Eddy fouls out, we're in huge trouble


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Someone tell Gordon its the 4th Q. He is suppose to rescue us. 

75=74, CLips about to shoot a Tech for Defensive 3 seconds.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

at the half Clips at 55 fg%

Now 40.1 fg%


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

AD has a left ankle sprain. tie game at 75


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

8 frickin' points!? Dear Lord, where the hell is the O? Time for Flash to step up and do his thing.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

It's Ben time now!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

crap, Brand hits a shot, clips up by two. hinrich short on an 18 footer. brunson rebounds.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> I am not sure if we should keep going to Curry in the post or not. He is getting good position, but they are playing good defense on him and stopping him.


BBS, are you psychic?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

uh oh.

BEN!!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Brand's killing us with jumpers, clippers up by 4.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

ben with a 3, bulls down 1


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Clippers up 4 with 1 min 38 left... Gordon comes down nails a 3. Clips up 1!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Killuminati said:


> 8 frickin' points!? Dear Lord, where the hell is the O? Time for Flash to step up and do his thing.


Lucky for our defense Clips have 6!


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Gordon For 3


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullsville said:


> BBS, are you psychic?


just trying to depict what our radio homer announcers are trying to say.

But Curry has great position could mean that Curry is crippled with a broken neck laying on the floor and the guards are just bouncing the ball off of Curry's head, and that is why he is missing.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

remlover said:


> Someone tell Gordon its the 4th Q. He is suppose to rescue us.


Ask and you shall receive!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I can't believe we are about to blow another game to the Clips. 

At least the Magic and Pacers have sucked lately, so the #6 seed is safe for the foreseeable future.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> just trying to depict what our radio homer announcers are trying to say.
> 
> But Curry has great position could mean that Curry is crippled with a broken neck laying on the floor and the guards are just bouncing the ball off of Curry's head, and that is why he is missing.


 :laugh: classic!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

1:01 left.. bulls timeout! down 1... what kind of play will skiles make up?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I love how he's like 6-16 but all we'll remember is a big 3 late


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullsville said:


> I can't believe we are about to blow another game to the Clips.
> 
> At least the Magic and Pacers have sucked lately, so the #6 seed is safe for the foreseeable future.


We are actually playing good ball lately since the Curry-Skiles saga ended lol.

The Wizards, Caveleirs, Pacers, Magic, 76ers are all slumping. There is no way we don't make the playoffs imho.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

44 secs left. Clips up 1. Brunson to Brand jumper good. (these former Bulls are killing us!!!)

23 secs left. Duhon to Ben. fouled by Maggette. Clips have one to give.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Good god, Othella bricks a 17 footer. just what we needed


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

It seems like threes are keeping us alive.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Big O, damn


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> just trying to depict what our radio homer announcers are trying to say.
> 
> But Curry has great position could mean that Curry is crippled with a broken neck laying on the floor and the guards are just bouncing the ball off of Curry's head, and that is why he is missing.


Thanks, I'm not listening real closely because the Yahoo is faster and I'm doing about 3 other things as well.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

ballafromthenorth said:


> 1:01 left.. bulls timeout! down 1... what kind of play will skiles make up?



the gordon to the lane high fingerroll usually works well


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Not the most opportune time to let the Clips go on a what... 9-0 run?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Elton is killing us.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Brand nails a ****in jumper.... 3 pt lead for them. God Dammit... how can we let this one go.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

14.5 seconds left, Bulls down 3 after a Brand jumper. There's one guy who should be shooting the Bulls here and an Othella jumper is not what we need.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Excuse me, we have a trade to announce. The Los Angelos Clippers have traded the rights to the #2 Overall Pick, Yyson Chandler to the Chicago Bulls for Tyson Chandler.

:sad: 

Not so much dissapointment in Chandler this game, but Brand seems to be coming up in the clutch.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

If someone told me that we'd go 2-1 on this trip, it would have taken 6 guesses before I guessed that the Clippers game is the one we'd lose


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Hey Skiles.

I like Othella and all.... but we have a cold blooded clutch opposing team killer that wears Kukoc’s number.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Brand is running over us in the 4th. Could be a tough loss if Gordon can't save us.... once again.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

3 point Clips ...


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

big o.. why?? brand hits a shot.. foul on maggette..14.5 seconds left.. timeout bulls. down 3


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

**** Pike is in the game


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I wonder who we should give the ball to?


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

Ben is the only one who should be shooting shots in clutch time

NO ONE ELSE! SKILES!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

The Clippers have shot 19 more free throws... 29 to our 10. That sucks.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

gordon misses a 3 and brunson rebounds again. funk said the shot was right on line


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Gordon missed in the clutch!!!

Tomorrow look out for a locust invasion!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon misses the three....yuck.

Brunson makes both FT's up by 5. 83-78


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Not cool Bulls lose.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Ben misses, we lose. Oh well, I'll take a 2-1 West Coast trip any time at all.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

brunson could ice it.. the irony.. hurts..


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Game over. Brand once again makes us pay for trading him.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

****. 83-78 Clippers win. with ice in his veins rick brunson hits two free throws to secure the victory


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

dammit!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

wer'e toast.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Ouch. It hurts to lose this game, but we could have gone 3-0 on this road trip. 

That has to be something.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

the f**ken clippers!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Would have been nice if we got 80 points today.

This loss is extremely disapointing for me right now

Now I get to watch DePaul get snubbed from the NCAAs


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well that sucks.

did kirk only take one shot in the entire second half?

that's crazy, no matter what the bbb.net pundits say.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

we shot 34 fg%!!

wonder why we lost.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

bullet said:


> we shot 34 fg%!!
> 
> wonder why we lost.


Damn, that's terrible...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Thank you for listening to Spongy radio. We now return you to your regularly scheduled broadcast.

I'm mad. We had a lead late and lose like that? Tyson is too valuable to this team late in the game.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> well that sucks.
> 
> did kirk only take one shot in the entire second half?
> 
> that's crazy, no matter what the bbb.net pundits say.


3 shots, but we did better in the second half.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

tough loss to battle back and take the lead only to piss it away in the end. hard to win shooting 10 free throws.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Disappointing L seeing how we completely collapsed in the 4th, something that usually doesn't happen nowadays. Oh well, we did get 2 nice wins over Portland and Seattle. Hopefully we'll sweep the series from the Sonics Tuesday.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

svanacore said:


> 3 shots, but we did better in the second half.


ok. thanks. 

yeah. the third Q was great.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> Thank you for listening to Spongy radio. We now return you to your regularly scheduled broadcast.
> 
> I'm mad. We had a lead late and lose like that? Tyson is too valuable to this team late in the game.


Yeah, thanks for the link spongy! :biggrin: 

Too bad we couldn't pull out the win, but 2-1 ain't bad.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

God dammit, I'm so pissed. They must have overlooked the Clippers or something... and now the Bulls got Seattle on tuesday... and they will be lookin for revenge.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

I wish i could see that possession where Big O took the 17 foot jumper. Needless to say i doubt that Skiles drew that up on the board.

Well we went 2 out of 3 on the west coast...wish we could have had them all. Cold shooting killed us. Especiallyi when we were up 75-70


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I just want to know why Ben Gordon only played 25 minutes and Duhon playerd 40? And is it just me or is it that SKiles is using Big O offensively alot more in the Fourth quarter then ever before.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

U never deserve to win by shooting 34%. Only Curry brought it tonight on O. Ben-Kirk combined to shoot 12-34 :sour: 

Just have to be happy with going 2-1.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> Thank you for listening to Spongy radio. We now return you to your regularly scheduled broadcast.
> 
> I'm mad. We had a lead late and lose like that? Tyson is too valuable to this team late in the game.


Thank goodness for spongy radio! Now if only he could get rid of those commericals... :biggrin:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

remlover said:


> I wish i could see that possession where Big O took the 17 foot jumper. Needless to say i doubt that Skiles drew that up on the board.
> 
> Well we went 2 out of 3 on the west coast...wish we could have had them all. Cold shooting killed us. Especiallyi when we were up 75-70


On radio, they said he tried to go to Curry first, but didn't. Oh well, the way he was shooting in the 2nd half he probably would have missed it, too.

It's great to see Eddy with 5 blocks, but if he's going to play 31 minutes he's got to grab more than 2 defensive rebounds.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

3 straight games that Eddy has gotten 8 rebounds. Seems like he can't get over the hump for 9 rebounds quite yet. baby steps. :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_LOS ANGELES (Ticker) -- Elton Brand and the Los Angeles Clippers continue to have the Chicago Bulls' number. 

Brand sank three jumpers in the final 2 1/2 minutes as the Clippers staged a late rally to beat the Bulls for the ninth time in 10 meetings, 83-78. 

A former Bull, Brand contributed 20 points and 11 rebounds and Corey Maggette added 19 points for the Clippers, who rallied from 24 points down to win at Chicago on November 13, 97-96. 

In this one, the Clippers held a 15-point lead just before halftime, but Chicago erased the deficit by late in the third quarter and held a 75-70 lead after a follow shot by Eddy Curry with 5:48 remaining. 

The Clippers countered with nine straight points, taking the lead for good, 77-75, on a jumper by Brand with 2:28 to play. 

Brand sank a jump shot from the left baseline for a four-point lead with 1:45 left and, after a 3-pointer by rookie Ben Gordon 17 seconds later brough Chicago within one, the power forward netted a jumper from a near identical spot on the left side for an 81-78 edge with 24 seconds remaining. 

After a timeout, Chicago worked the ball to Gordon, but he front-rimmed a 3-pointer with eight seconds to go. Rick Brunson grabbed the rebound, was fouled by Gordon and iced the contest with two free throws. Curry scored 19 points to pace the Bulls, who shot just 34 percent (31-of-90). _


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I just saw the highlights on NBA-TV, and man that 3 Gordon shot when it was 81-78 was about 1 inch too long. Oh well.

And it looked like he back-rimmed it to me, I wasn't real close to the TV but it certainly looked like it.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Just got back from the game.

A few observations from the nosebleed section of Staples:

Overall, I got a very sluggish "aura." Probably because it was a big man battle and the shooting at least on our part was atrocious. It was an ugly game we should've won, especially being up by 5 with about 3 minutes to go.

- Duhon took a lot of shots. Without looking at the stats, I'm still deciding if that was a good or bad thing. I did feel that he kept the offense moving though.

- Kirk's shot from behind the arc was really on in the first half and basically what kept us in the game, but he also didn't get the rest team involved and so we were down 12 at half. However, he helped the flow of the game in the 2nd by deferring and playing his brand of slip-slap defense.

- Ben was really cold today. Missed way too many jumpers. He even blew a layup. He was very shaky with the ball and it really only worked when there were wide open spaces. He probably could've benefitted from more time in the 1st half or even at the start of the 3rd.

- Noc is one very raw player. He didn't look like he knew what to do other than be aggressive which is good, but still made a lot of mistakes.

- Everything Eddy and Tyson did on the defensive end got a lot of ooohs and aaahhss. Eddy was pushing Kaman around until of course it came to the last 5 minutes when Eddy picked up his 5th foul. Brand really was a non-factor until the end, ironically.

- We had this game up until Tyson and Eddy got into foul trouble. That's when Elton, Mr. Non-Clutch, came in and sank 2 daggers into us. Nothing Othella nor Eddy could do. Don't know if this was mentioned but AD went out in the 3rd quarter and didn't return. So with foul trouble and the injury to AD, we were really outmatched in the 4th by default.

When the ball was circulating in the 2nd half and the defense trapped the Clippers, the team got back into the game. Offensively, what powered us back were the big guys because they got on the boards and smothered Brand, Kaman, and Moore. And once our bigs were taken out of the game, so was the rest of our team.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks for the 1st hand account, *Hurdle!* Disappointing loss. Let's hope AD is not lost for a significant amount of time.

Did you see Deng at all in the warm-ups?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Wynn said:


> Thanks for the 1st hand account, *Hurdle!* Disappointing loss. Let's hope AD is not lost for a significant amount of time.
> 
> Did you see Deng at all in the warm-ups?


Nope, No Luol.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> I just want to know why Ben Gordon only played 25 minutes and Duhon playerd 40? And is it just me or is it that SKiles is using Big O offensively alot more in the Fourth quarter then ever before.


Probably be because he figures that he needs to "save" Ben for later.



remlover said:


> Well we went 2 out of 3 on the west coast...wish we could have had them all. Cold shooting killed us. Especiallyi when we were up 75-70


It wasn't so much cold shooting as it was foul trouble on the bigs and the injury to AD. That really limited our aggressiveness in the final 3 minutes. Ben was cold, but it looked like he only missed two shots down the stretch. One might've been the one that led to Brand's shot that gave the Clippers the lead for good. And the other, the one that would've tied it. It did not look like he had a lot of room to take that shot.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

6th Hurdle: How bad are the nose bleed seats at the Staples Center? That place looks gigantic in all the arena shots th at i have seen.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

remlover said:


> 6th Hurdle: How bad are the nose bleed seats at the Staples Center? That place looks gigantic in all the arena shots th at i have seen.


Heh, when I first walked in, I felt like I was on Fear Factor and walking on some kind of plank. Very scary to look down. We were at least 100 feet in the air. It was also tough for me to see any faces during warm-up, but I did notice Ben, Nocioni, Curry, Chandler, and Hinrich. It's all kind of a punishment for paying only 10 bucks.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Didn't get to watch this game, since I live in Miami, as always. However, this was a trap game from the beggining. Coming of a big victory in Seattle, we need to re-group and start playing better.

On a side note, is Luol Deng ready to return?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

The good news is that we didn't lose ground on any team except Cleveland (and that came at the expense of Indiana

Of course we could have been in a 3 way tie for 4th tonight if we'd have gotten more then 11 points in the 4th quarter, but I won't complain


----------

